# Union Rules...



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Garcia86 said:


> Hey Guys, I am soon to be an apprentice for my local Union. I am super excited about the opportunity but still learning about all the Union guidelines. I understand the nature of the construction industry and the possibility of no work between contracts. However, during the times of no Union work, can I accept another job with a non-union employer? Or is this forbidden? Just curious....


No you cannot as far as I know.

Welcome aboard..:thumbsup:


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

Garcia86 said:


> Hey Guys, I am soon to be an apprentice for my local Union. I am super excited about the opportunity but still learning about all the Union guidelines. I understand the nature of the construction industry and the possibility of no work between contracts. However, during the times of no Union work, can I accept another job with a non-union employer? Or is this forbidden? Just curious....


Welcome to the forum! As far as I know you will be in trouble with the hall for not waiting on the books for your turn. EEJACK would be able to tell you for certain though.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Depends on your local. Sometimes if you take a job with a resi company the hall won't care since it's not their market and you wouldn't be working for a direct Union competitor. However, don't expect to just up and be hired by anybody. If you tell prospective employers you're a laid off Union guy between calls you'll never get hired. You could do as I did and take the layoff and go hunting all winter [emoji106]


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Welcome to the site and to the brotherhood.

You really should find all of your work through the union hall. While many of us will do side work ( or other things like volunteer ) most non union contractors won't hire you because they know you will go back to work with the union when called.

Very often, early apprentices work full time, it is not until you start earning more, 4th or 5th year that you begin to have longer layoffs between jobs.

Thankfully you are joining at a time when the economy is improving.

Best of luck, show up to work every day, on time and sober, be pleasant and helpful to the old timers and respectful to everyone and you can make a nice living.


----------



## Garcia86 (Nov 9, 2014)

Thank you to all that replied. This was really helpful. I figured it wouldn't be easy (nor smart) but I was really counting on doing side residential projects...if push came to shove.


----------



## Phatstax (Feb 16, 2014)

Don't do it... If something goes wrong (fire) on your side job you will be held liable. It's not worth the extra cash you will make to take the risk.


----------

